# Control por PLC de sistema, mas envio de sms de alarma



## Wijash (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en esto, y tengo un proiekto pendiente, les espliko: el proiekto tiene 2 puntos.

Necesito controlar un sistema automatico a distancia mediante un PLc siemens s7 200, la distancia es considerable hablamos de 200 km o mas.
Y ademas debe recicbir y enviar sms, dando datos de su situacion dependiendo de lo q se le a pedido.

la cuestion es q independientemente se ha consegido hacer esas dos cosas pero al pedir q haga los dos nos e consige se sentra en los mensajes y no deja editra, la cuestion seria enviarle un sms para q pase a modo de editacion, pero no tengo mucha idea como hacer, el programa de plc de envio de sms esta echo pero nada mas. 

En mi mano tengo el plc siemens s7 200 y el modem siemens ct35i.....

Estoy bastante perdido con el tema, y bueno os agradeceria cualquierayuda...      

Gracias de antemano. un saludo


----------



## Genius27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola, mira se trata de conectar el modulo GSM al PLC y configurarlo por medio del software de control, existen diferentes maneras de activar flags en dicho sofware por medio de SMS, y a partir de esas señales tomar otra decición para detener el proceso o simplemente cambiar su ejecución, no creo que se pueda editar la programación, en linea, pero por medio de las señales de activación de los flags el programana puede tomar otro rumbo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2009)

Cuida la otrografia y evita usar la "K", esto es un foro no el msn, saludos.


----------



## Wijash (Mar 27, 2009)

Primero, siento mucho mi ortografía intentare q sea la mas correcta posible, lo siento.

Respecto al proyeto ya e consegido configurar el modem, aun no e echo las pruebas pero teoricamente tiene q funcionar ya q el programa que le he metido al plc  fue usado hace un años y funcionaba sin problemas. El problema tengo en la comunicacion y editacion desde la oficina, el envio de sms y eso practicamente esta resuelto,  pero ahora no consigo tener la comunicacion, no se que via usar, quizas internet? Necesito poder editarlo (sin tener en cuenla el envio d sms , eso luego ya lo ajustare como pueda, mejor dicho ese sera el siguiente problema, pero ahora lo importante es que pueda editar el programa desde la oficina) alguna ida¿?      Gracias genius27. aber si puedes ahora ayudarme con esto. O a cualquier otro q domine el tema.   Un saludo.


----------



## Wijash (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, e encontrado un programa q teoricamente hace todo lo q necesito, (pero ai que modificarlo claro esta para cada sistema)    . EL programa es el  "SMS MANAGER " de NUBITEK. Alguien  de vosotros lo conoce¿? alguna opinion/consejo¿?  un saludo


----------



## ReneGVx (Abr 12, 2011)

estoy buscando procesos controlados por PLC pero con su respectivo diagrama escalera y no encuentro quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera auxiliar.
Gracias 
atte :
gem_bluestorm@hotmail.com


----------



## cargamsoft (Abr 12, 2011)

En la pagina de siemens support puedes encontral informacion acerca de las aplicaciones con modem GSM, particularmente encontre un ejemplo muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

ReneGVx dijo:


> estoy buscando procesos controlados por PLC pero con su respectivo diagrama escalera y no encuentro quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera auxiliar.
> Gracias
> atte :
> gem_bluestorm@hotmail.com



Rene, una de las causas que te no te contesten, es cuando pides todo y no das nada, y esa actitud se complementada, cuandoi incluyes tu dirección de correo, lo que muetra una actitud muy egoista, entonces con más razón no te contestaran y encima tu mensaje corre el riesgo de ser eliminado por incurrir en dos infracciones a las normas del foro......

Si quires respuesta busca diseña algo y consulta ah y antes que nada elimina la dirección de correo, si no esta ya tiene desitino.......


----------



## Hammett (May 10, 2011)

hola Wijash!. Yo hace unos años tuve que hacer un proyecto parecido... tu PLC tiene que mandar SMS, ¿quién recibe ese mensaje?. ¿Para la comunicación usas una central telefónica? (yo use una).
Por otro lado cuando yo hice mi proyecto, me di cuenta de que hay una instrucción en la "ayuda" del step-7 microwin que esta mal (si la usas como te dice el microwin no te anda).
Por otro lado hay miles de formas de hacer ese proyecto, cada uno encuentra la suya... el tema está en "rebuscarselas" y que funcione... Se me ocurre que tal vez se podría implementar un sistema SCADA desde una PC para monitorear al PLC y en ese lado "te ganas" no tener que hacer el envio de SMS (la PC sería un host).
Espero haberme explicado lo suficiente... Un saludo!


----------

